# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Окончание матча Динамо Минск - Витязь

## BappaBa

4 ноября ездил на матч ЦСКА-Витязь. Там всё обошлось довольно спокойно, двух клоунов-канадцев (Джереми Яблонски и Дарс*и Веро)* за две драки в первом периоде удалили до конца встречи.
А 6-го Витязь в очередной раз учудил, на этот раз в Минске, да так, что витязей закидали бутылками, а главного тренера дисквалифицировали. =)

----------


## CoffeeCup

Я все время думал: каким же должно быть руководство клуба вместе с тренером, если они строят игру таким образом. Ну вот наконец-то мы и увидели их истинное лицо.

----------


## BappaBa

Назаров сам бывший тафгай, и набрал канадских шкафов в Витязь. Они и отрабатывают кулаками зарплату, в игре от них толка мало. Главное, чтобы они нормальных игроков не калечили. На матче ЦСКА-Витязь Веро и Яблонски сразу же искали друг друга и сходились в рукопашной. 
 	Экс-нападающий чеховского «Витязя» канадец Дарси Веро рассказал, почему так часто дрался  в матчах КХЛ. 
 	- Каждый в команде выполнял свою работу, - приводит слова Веро  газета Sport. - Если вы посмотрите на мои матчи за «Витязь», то там были  только драки и драки. Но именно такой стиль нам прививали тренеры  клуба. Для меня это был шанс заработать хорошие деньги. Но я способен  демонстрировать и другую игру: кататься, бороться за шайбу, отдавать  передачи и даже забивать голы. *- Ряд игроков, включая Яромира Ягра, считают вас сумасшедшим от хоккея.* 
  	- Не думаю, что это так. Возможно у меня несколько другой стиль игры,  чем у этих ребят. У меня в игре преобладают эмоции, но я в первую  очередь стараюсь для своей команды. *- Как в прошлогоднем матче с «Авангардом», когда вы напали на Ягра, и в результате все вылилось в массовую драку?*
  	- Это действительно был один из тех случаев, когда эмоции вырвались  наружу. Я ударил Яромира, и из этого получилась изрядная потасовка.  Прекрасно все понимаю, потому что он не из тех игроков, которые дерутся.  Но во взаимоотношениях этих клубов есть давние проблемы. *- Ягр с тех пор не может вас забыть.*
  	- Читал некоторые его высказывания… У каждого в команде есть своя  работа. Моя – не такая благодарная, как его. Но от нас в Чехове  требовали именно это. *- Ягр говорил также, что никогда не встречал более коварного игрока, чем вы.*
  	- Мне неприятно слышать такие вещи. Не знаю, как я могу быть коварным,  если бьюсь всегда один на один. Я на него не нападал сзади. Не было в  этом никакой коварности. Не горжусь подобными вещами, вовсе нет. Это  просто была моя работа. *- За «Витязь» вы отыграли четыре сезона. Для многих это не хоккейная команда, а бойцовский клуб…* 
  	- Да, у них там много жестких игроков. Команда там не очень хорошая. А  когда у вас не хватает мастерства, то вы выбираете другой путь. В данном  случае – играть жестко. Попытаться запугать соперника и таким образом  набирать очки. Кроме того, владельцам и руководителям клуба это  нравилось, и они требовали от нас такой игры. Я не зарабатывал дома  много денег, а в Чехове мне очень хорошо платили. И я попросту выполнял  приказы.

----------


## BappaBa

*26.11.2011, массовая драка и бой вратарей в матче Витязь - Трактор* 
Кто привез этих ушлепков из-за океана?    
Кип Бреннан и Джереми Яблонски, получили соответственно 12 и 8 матчей дисквалификации.

----------

